# Spiccato Deathmatch! Jaeger vs Ark 1



## Mike Fox (Jan 2, 2022)

I thought it would be fun to do an ongoing shootout series in the format of a fighting video game!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 2, 2022)

Subbed 👍

Both sound great so get both!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 2, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Subbed 👍


Thanks so much!


----------



## Marsen (Jan 2, 2022)

I like the title


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 2, 2022)

This is a nice set of comparisons. Jaeger's seem tighter but blander and more commercial. Not much to dislike, but also not much to draw me in except perhaps their technical precision. Ark's are a bit quirky, though the examples fortunately managed to avoid any real stumbles that sometimes befall the Ark shorts on passages like these. I hear a lot more character in the Ark shorts and of course the sound of Teldex that I'm partial to.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 2, 2022)

I now understand why people buy Jaeger. Thank you.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 2, 2022)

Jaeger. Course I wouldn't mind hearing those same melodies through SSS/Iceni combo.

I wouldn't Ark series but all the comments about Sine just hold me back. Also I'm broke now, lol.


----------

